# Hot Rod pics



## GoSkins (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not into cars but, next time I'm at my buddies shop, I'll take some pic's for you. He works on cars for a living. His place is called Rad Rides by Troy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 11, 2012)

Your friends with Troy Trepanier?


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

Never heard of the guy.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 12, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> Your friends with Troy Trepanier?[/QU
> 
> Yep. He's got some neat stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, you do know this requires the "pics or it didn't happen" response. And yes, he does some really nice custom work.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 12, 2012)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, you do know this requires the "pics or it didn't happen" response. And yes, he does some really nice custom work.



I'll go saturday.


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2012)

So since I keep clicking on this thread expecting to see hot rod pics, I am going to add a pic of my hot rod until someone else posts something better.

06 F250 Super duty crew cab
2wd V10, K&N Intake, Flowmaster exhaust, 4.56 gears, 6 inch lift and 35's. Passes everything but a gas station. 

View attachment IMG_20120917_111829.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 13, 2012)

one of the best hot rod builders on earth!!!!!!!!

I remember the orange 55 that he 1st  built and drove cross counrty.

I'd like to see pics of his current projects.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 13, 2012)

built this in 1990, 56 chevy PU.  blown 454, T400, 9in, a/c, drove it everywhere! sold it in 2000 

View attachment 56 beginning.jpg


View attachment 56 trk.jpg


View attachment MVC-002S.jpg


View attachment MVC-003S1.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 13, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> built this in 1990, 56 chevy PU.  blown 454, T400, 9in, a/c, drove it everywhere! sold it in 2000





Sweet! I don't think I could put all of that time into it and sell it. I would want to keep it.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

When my wife gets home tonight i'll have her put the pictures on the computer, because i am computer dumb.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some pics. 

View attachment P1060722.jpg


View attachment P1060723.jpg


View attachment P1060724.jpg


View attachment P1060725.jpg


View attachment P1060726.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

A Few More... 

View attachment P1060727.jpg


View attachment P1060728.jpg


View attachment P1060729.jpg


View attachment P1060730.jpg


View attachment P1060731.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh Boy! More.....


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Here they are 

View attachment P1060732.jpg


View attachment P1060733.jpg


View attachment P1060734.jpg


View attachment P1060735.jpg


View attachment P1060736.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

And some more 

View attachment P1060737.jpg


View attachment P1060738.jpg


View attachment P1060739.jpg


View attachment P1060740.jpg


View attachment P1060741.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Getting bored yet? 

View attachment P1060742.jpg


View attachment P1060743.jpg


View attachment P1060744.jpg


View attachment P1060745.jpg


View attachment P1060746.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Only a few more to go. 

View attachment P1060747.jpg


View attachment P1060748.jpg


View attachment P1060749.jpg


View attachment P1060751.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

Troy told me to tell you if your a car guy then you know that, that is a Torino frame that he is welding on. 

View attachment P1060752.jpg


View attachment P1060753.jpg


View attachment P1060754.jpg


View attachment P1060755.jpg


View attachment P1060756.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

I took pics of the radiant heat and fountain. I did the plumbing,heat,a/c. 

View attachment P1060757.jpg


View attachment P1060758.jpg


View attachment P1060759.jpg


View attachment P1060760.jpg


View attachment P1060761.jpg


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 15, 2012)

The End.... 

View attachment P1060762.jpg


View attachment P1060763.jpg


View attachment P1060764.jpg


View attachment P1060765.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 16, 2012)

now I'm gonna go throw rocks at my garage!  ha ha ha 
he sure has some nice toys,  and nice shop,
some of those are OVER the top,     
I'm always up for more pics.
thanks


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are some beautiful rides.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 16, 2012)

I got more pics but he asked me not to put them online until some Detroit show is over? The two-tone Buick with the Mercedes engine is for sale. I guess the owner passed and the family wants to get rid of it. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## thomask (Jan 31, 2013)

BIG auction at Mecum Orlando, car eye candy overload last week. 

View attachment mecum 1 2013 Orlando NCRS 017.jpg


View attachment mecum 1 2013 Orlando NCRS 126.jpg


----------

